
Technically, Earth Does Not Orbit Around the Sun (2014) - gojomo
https://www.realclearscience.com/blog/2014/08/technically_the_earth_does_not_orbit_the_sun.html
======
gojomo
And here's NASA's explanation, for elementary-age students, of the
'barycenter':

[https://spaceplace.nasa.gov/barycenter/en/](https://spaceplace.nasa.gov/barycenter/en/)

